# Rod building for begginers



## Little_bite (Dec 22, 2008)

im completly new to this and i would like some general information about this crafty art.



i would like to know what the prices of good blanks eyes sizes and well just everything about it.

im tired of buying someone else's product. i want to build my own



all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

its easy to start rod building nowdays without a mentor. The amount of litterature,video dvd; and good ol web sites are incredible compared to 10 or so yrs. ago. Try starting with rod builder .org and read up on their basic intros and their glossary of terminology. Mud hole has all the dvd's you would want.


----------



## flat top man (Feb 4, 2009)

Custom Tackle Supply is a great place to know about when getting started in rod building. Bob McKamey or Scott Abel are very knowledgeable and always willing to help onany rod building project. I have done business with these guys for years - mostly for building bass rods. They handle all sorts of salt water stuff but I just never got off into that end of rod building. May decide to start now that you have mentioned it.

Their web site is http://www.custromtackle.com

Good Luck

Flat Top Man


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Like Ernie said. There is tons of tutorials and articles on the web for beginning rod builders.

Mudhole.com has a large how to section on there web site


----------

